# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  SOS  RUSTY (14 ans) Uniquement dans le 83

## tarzandamour

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rusty
*Type:* Griffon Fauve de Bretagne
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *PENSEZ A RUSTY, QUI RISQUE DE FINIR SA VIE AU REFUGE 

*Ce chien est gentil, très affectueux, sentend avec ses congénères.
 Il est arrivé au refuge de Bormes-les-Mimosas en 1999...  !!! 

C'est déjà bien trop de temps, il pleure tout doucement. Il s'ennuie surement beaucoup.
Il est très sociable et a des yeux d'une gentillesse incroyable.


La chose qui le retient là-bas: il est inséparable de Bichette, sa compagne de boxe. 
*QUI PEUT ADOPTER 2 CHIENS et habite dans le VAR ?*
car *Rusty n'a plus beaucoup de temps devant lui
*Je suis allée à leur rencontre, ils sont adorables. 
Pour pouvoir suivre Bichette en cas de problème, une adoption est acceptée *uniquement dans le 83.
*
Bichette est peureuse et avant de l'adopter ensemble avec Rusty, des visites doivent être effectuées pour instaurer une relation de confiance. Elle est très gentille. 
Ca sera tellement bien pour elle de pouvoir être adoptée ensemble avec Rusty, avant que celui-ci décède.
L'hiver est rude pour les plus vieux.

Il faut des adoptants très patients et calmes, aimants avec un terrain ou jardin clos.




*Rusty peut être pris en FA* (famille d'accueil)* :* Les frais vétérinaires seront pris en charge par l'association,

CONTACT : animauxsansfrontiere@hotmail.fr
*04 94 71 81 10* 
òuverture du refuge au public : de 9h à 12h, sauf dimanche. Appelez vite pour annoncer votre venue.

*
lien vers leur premier post : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/page-10.html*

----------


## loup-blanc

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sos-rusty-14-ans-bichette-7-ans-inseparables-uniquement-dans-83-a-73896/#post1445753][IMG]http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7536/rustyetbichette.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## selwinou

Est ce qu'ils sont diffusés sur facebook ? 
Moi je ne sais pas faire mais sinon peut être que quelqu'un ici pourrait le faire et mettre le lien. Cela les aiderait sans doute, ils me font tant de peine !

----------


## selwinou

Tarzandamour je pense que même hors du département du Var il serait possible de cibler les limitrophes pour élargir leurs possibilités. 
Il est certain que si vous laissez ce frein ils ne sortiront jamais de là (et ce pauvre vieux Rusty ne passera pas l'hiver après 14 ans de refuge).
Un effort pourrait sans doute être fait sur le sujet non ?
J'en suis malade !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tarzandamour a fait des lms pour les adopter le refuge a refuse
Je crois malheureusement que leur vie est et restera dans ce refuge

----------


## gp

Si une association se proposait de les prendre sous son aile et de faire le suivi, est ce que Tarzandamour pourrait les adopter ou les avoir en FA.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

il faut des adoptants dans le département

----------


## catis

je ne prends même pas leur banniere,c'est peine perdue.Il y a dans toute la france des gens  capables de faire des visites à domicile,aussi souvent que nécéssaire,je ne supporte pas les refuges qui bloquent sur la distance,surtout pour un cas aussi important.Le pauvre rusty va mourrir derrière les barreaux,au froid,sans accompagnement,et le refuge sera heureux d'être débarrassé du problême.Pardonnez moi mais dans ce cas mieux vaut l'euthanasie accompagnée.
Merçi à tarzandamour de s'être mobilisé pour les deux,il ou elle devrait peut-être insister,ne pas lacher,montrer sa forte détermination et sa grande envie de les sortir de leur petite vie.Ils finiraient peut-être par comprendre le ridicule de la situation?moi ,j'insisterais beaucoup...
Bon courage rusty et bichette,les humains ne sont décidemment pas bien malins.

----------


## tarzandamour

il ne s'agit pas des visites à domicile, 
il s'agit de vouloir intervenir par eux-mêmes au cas de pb avec Bichette, comme elle est très craintive, ils craignent qu'elle s'échappe en cas de grande peur de qq chose et ils craignent que si personne qu'elle connaît bien dans le coin, elle ne viendra pas quand on l'appelle... :-(

Donc, adoption dans le 83... pas loin du refuge.
Dès qu'ils changent d'avis je les prendrai tous les deux, j'attends le miracle de NOEL  ::

----------


## catis

ça arrive hélas souvent,dans plein de refuges.J'ai déjà essuyé un refus pour une rott dans les pyrénnés,j'habite trop loin...Une rott,quand on sait la difficulté pour les faire adopter...Je souhaite bien de la patience à ces pauvres chiens qui ne se rendent heureusement pas compte qu'une chance de passer l'hiver au chaud dans un panier viens de leur passer sous le nez pour cause de règles stupides d'un refuge.
C'est comme ça,bien triste,mais impossible de les raisonner,c'est non, tarzandamour a tout fait ,il ou elle s'est même rendu sur place,que faire d'autre?

----------


## cathy.giovannini

J'habite le Var, je peux diffuser cette annonce sur Facebook ? on sait jamais.

----------


## cathy.giovannini

J'ai à nouveau diffusé sur ma page FB ce jour.

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Ils sont toujours à l'adoption sur le site du refuge.

----------


## Young

Le refuge devrait vraiment les laisser être adopter car si un jour Rusty était amené à disparaître, que deviendra Bichette toute seule dans son box alors que si elle était adopté maintenant avec Rusty au moins elle aurait pu avoir Le temps de s'adapter à sa nouvelle famille et ça sera moins dure pour elle Le jour où Rusty sera parti. J'ai moi même adopté un Chien trés peureux qui avait étè maltraite, maintenant il a pris confiance en lui, aboie et n'a plus peur, il etait resté à la SPA pendant 5 ans et pendant tout ces années au refuge il est resté trés peureux. Donc je pense que si Bichette reste au refuge, elle restera toujours peureuse, elle changera dans une bonne famille et avec l'aide de Rusty. Sans Rusty, comment fera Bichette dans le refuge ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le refuge devrait vraiment les laisser être adopter car si un jour Rusty était amené à disparaître, que deviendra Bichette toute seule dans son box alors que si elle était adopté maintenant avec Rusty au moins elle aurait pu avoir Le temps de s'adapter à sa nouvelle famille et ça sera moins dure pour elle Le jour où Rusty sera parti. J'ai moi même adopté un Chien trés peureux qui avait étè maltraite, maintenant il a pris confiance en lui, aboie et n'a plus peur, il etait resté à la SPA pendant 5 ans et pendant tout ces années au refuge il est resté trés peureux. Donc je pense que si Bichette reste au refuge, elle restera toujours peureuse, elle changera dans une bonne famille et avec l'aide de Rusty. Sans Rusty, comment fera Bichette dans le refuge ?

----------


## Young

Comment vont Bichette Et Rusty ?
Toujours aucune solution pour le couple ?

----------


## florannie

:: je n' ai pas de nouvelles, n' allant plus au refuge.

----------


## josiane

> je n' ai pas de nouvelles, n' allant plus au refuge.


Personne ne peut allez au refuge ou appelez pour avoir de leur nouvelles ?????  ::   ::

----------


## momo

Je téléphonnerais au refuge demain.
Je suis un peu inquiète pour Tarzandamour...elle ne vient plus sur les posts.

----------


## Young

Des nouvelles du couple, SVP ?

----------


## momo

Je n arrive pas à avoir le refuge.

----------


## tarzandamour

Je viens d'envoyer un petit mail au refuge pour avoir des nouvelles.

Sur leur site, Rusty et Bichette apparaissent toujours...  

*TOUJOURS PERSONNE DANS LE VAR, PROCHE DE BORMES, pour ces deux chiens, Rusty et Bichette ??? * 

j'ai constaté que la bannière faite le 30 nov 2012 ne fonctionne plus.
J'ai demandé une autre.

Non, je ne les ai pas oubliés, je me sens simplement triste qu'ils soient toujours là, et j'avais pris un peu de distance ces derniers mois.

----------


## momo

J ai tel au refuge et hélas les 2 loulous sont toujours là bas...

----------


## tarzandamour

pauvres bêtes.

Qui aura assez de courage pour y aller fréquemment,
faire changer d'avis la présidente... ?

elle a récupérée Bichette dans un endroit sombre, en position de foetus... jamais vue la lumière, ne pouvait pas marcher ou à peine.
elle a donc un lien très spécial avec ce chien,
elle ne la laissera pas partir aussitôt avec le premier venu.

ALLEZ, allez-y !!!!!
J'ai fait tout mon possible, mais mes arguments n'ont pas suffit. J'habite trop loin du refuge. 
*IL FAUT QQ'UN DANS LE VAR* 

PS, à ce que j'ai vu, leurs boxs sont séparés, donc ils ne dorment pas ensemble avec Rusty,
que en journée quand les boxs sont ouverts ils partagent la même espace clôturée, assez grand d'ailleurs, avec arbre.
Terre au sol.

----------


## Young

Le refuge se trouve à combien km de Paris ?

----------


## tarzandamour

de Paris ? 
selon un de ces site qui calculent le trajet : 878 km !!!

----------


## Young

Je voulais savoir car si c'etait pas trop loin, maximum 200km, je pensais aller au refuge les voir.

----------


## catis

non,les adoptions sont uniquement dans le var.Ou limitrophe si pas trop loin du refuge je pense,mais pas en region parisienne,tarzandamour est allée  les voir,et refus....donc....

----------


## tarzandamour

```
[FONT=monospace][URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sos-rusty-14-ans-bichette-7-ans-inseparables-uniquement-dans-83-a-73896/#post1445753][IMG]http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7536/rustyetbichette.gif[/IMG][/URL][/FONT]
```



je n'arrive plus à mettre la bannière de Rusty et Bichette en signature ...

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Dans le cadre de mon travail, je dois me rendre si tout va bien au refuge. J'ai eu la responsable au téléphone qui est une personne très bien. Si je peux les voir, je vous donnerai des nouvelles.

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Le rdv est repoussé à la semaine prochaine :-( mais je suis confiante car ça fait deux fois que j'ai la responsable au tél et c'est une dame vraiment bien.

----------


## florannie

Que pensez vous obtenir comme informations sur ces 2 chiens? Tarzandamour a fait un déplacement de loin, et n' y est pas arrivéà obtenir l  
le placement en Fa des 2 chiens?Voulez vous les accueillir tous les 2?Car ce seras la seule solution pour un placement proche.

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Tarzandamour souhaite avoir de leurs nouvelles. Chose que je pense je pourrai lui donner.

----------


## gp

Peuvent -ils sortir sous couverts d'une association ?

----------


## florannie

ILS sont déjà sous une asso dont le refuge/ fourriére en fait parti.ILS leur faut des adoptants depuis qu' is attendent tous les 2, RUSTY Vieillit que va devenir BICHETTE sans lui.?l

----------


## fanelan

leur histoire est trop affreuse, et changer d'asso ? pas possible ?

----------


## florannie

NON, ils sont tous les 2 au refuge de Manjastre:Animaux sans frontiéres.

----------


## tarzandamour

> leur histoire est trop affreuse, et changer d'asso ? pas possible ?


Non Fanelan, ça a été refusé par le refuge  ::

----------


## Zénitude

> Le rdv est repoussé à la semaine prochaine :-( mais je suis confiante car ça fait deux fois que j'ai la responsable au tél et c'est une dame vraiment bien.


 Des nouvelles ?

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Bonjour. Je suis allée au refuge aujourd'hui. Le refuge est parfait. Une équipe dévouée et dynamique. Une propreté irréprochable, des animaux joueurs, sociables au poil parfait. Rusty et Bichette grace à un long travail quotidien de l'équipe peuvent dorénavant être adoptés séparément ce qui leur laisse plus de chance. Ils vivent dans un cadre très beau et de qualité, ce qui justifie que les adoptions soient strictes. Le refuge ressemble plus  à une pension 3 étoiles plutôt qu'un refuge pour chiens abandonnés. Les retours sont choses exceptionnelles. Voilà les nouvelles fraiches. Ca fait du bien de partir d'un refuge sans avoir le coeur fendu en deux par les regards tristes. Rusty et Bichette sont dans un cadre magnifique et très bien entourés. ILs méritent des adoptants qui s'occupent aussi bien que ce qui s'occupent d'eux ici. Ils ont un programme "à la carte".

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour ces compléments d'information. Ils peuvent être adoptés séparément mais toujours uniquement dans le département 83 ?

----------


## cathy.giovannini

Bonjour. oui dans le 83, mais maintenant que j'ai vu le cadre dans lequel vivent les animaux, ça se comprend. Il s'agit d'un refuge où le cadre est vraiment beau, il y a une salle de toilettage avec jardinet, les animaux ont vraiment de l'espace (certains chiens avec des maîtres n'ont surement pas ce confort). Les locaux (cuisine, infirmerie, locaux à nourriture etc) sont irréprochables. Les animaux sont sortis car de nombreux bénévoles, bichonnés. Une pension est mise à disposition pour les animaux adoptés en cas d'hospitalisation ou autre.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tarzandamour

UP !!! pour Rusty et Bichette... 
Dans le 83... apparemment le refuge fait des efforts pour les séparer tout doucement,
ça voudrait dire que bientôt on pourra les adopter séparément ?

Je ne sais pas où ça en est, appelez le refuge si vous voulez en savoir plus.
de toute façon : ADOPTIONS DANS LE 83 !

----------


## chatsdugard

Au refuge ils ont séparé Rusty et Bichette, maintenant Bichette est dans son box avec un autre chien. Tant mieux si ça peut les aider à se faire adopter séparément surtout pour le pauvre vieux papy de Rusty qui mérite de trouver une famille pour ses derniers vieux jours.
De plus, ils acceptent une fa pour Rusty ! On croise les doigts Rusty et Bichette aussi bien sûr.

Si quelqu'un peut changer la bannière de Rusty, il n'est plus inséparable de Bichette.  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Je m'occupe de la bannière (ou plutôt, je demande à la maîtresse de Nénette)  :: 

Rusty FA ou adoptant toujours uniquement dans le 83 ?

----------


## josiane

Et Bichette cela fait combien de temps qu'elle est au refuge  ::  ????????????

----------


## Zénitude

De la part de la maîtresse de Nénette (SPA de Marennes), bonne chance à Rusty





```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/sos-rusty-14-ans-bichette-7-ans-inseparables-uniquement-dans-83-a-73896/page-3.html][img]http://i78.servimg.com/u/f78/16/18/77/18/rusty_13.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## tarzandamour

J'étais l'amoureuse de Rusty, depuis bientôt 2 ans...

Mais, pas dans le 83...

----------


## Zénitude

Même avec une bannière toute neuve...Rusty n'attire personne...

----------


## florannie

::  :: Bichette a été ADOPTEE!

----------


## Zénitude

::   ::  Au tour de Rusty, maintenant  :: 

***

J'ai demandé à ce qu'on modifie le titre

----------


## tarzandamour

Je vais rappeler le refuge...
savoir s'il peut toutefois venir chez moi

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir , 

J'ai modifié le titre et allégé le sujet pour donner un max de chances à Rusty.

----------


## Lilouminou5

super pour Bichette On espére vraiment  que tout va bien se passer Pourra t on en savoir plus? Et si le refuge voulait bien laisser partir Rusty chez Tarzandamour....!!!que du bonheur ::  :Pom pom girl: on espere trs fort

----------


## momo

Merveilleuse nouvelle pour BICHETTE...si seulement le refuge acceptait que tu rejoigne Tarzandamour petit RUSTY...notre bonheur serait complet  ::

----------


## gp

> Merveilleuse nouvelle pour BICHETTE...si seulement le refuge acceptait que tu rejoigne Tarzandamour petit RUSTY...notre bonheur serait complet


+1 je ne poste plus et ne fais aucun commentaire car je risque de voir mon message  supprimé

----------


## CaroNath18

Surtout tiens nous au courant tarzandamour........................... ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

+1

----------


## CaroNath18

Ça ne doit pas être positif pour que tu ne repasses pas das le coin tarzan...  :Frown:

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## triniti33

::

----------


## Zénitude

Tarzan ne s'est pas connectée depuis le 07 juillet  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Ça ne doit pas être positif pour que tu ne repasses pas das le coin tarzan...


Peut être est elle tout simplement en vacances où est retournée au refuge et nous dira à son retour......
Si aussi, le refuge accepte car Tarzandamour est loin

Je n'avais pas lu pour Bichette Qu de temps perdu mais quel bonheur

----------


## nanou13

il y a t-il des nouvelles pour ce petit père?

----------


## tarzandamour

des nouvelles ?
j'avais aussi envoyé un mail au refuge il y a qq semaines, mais pas de réponse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même avec une bannière toute neuve...Rusty n'attire personne...


oui, moi !

----------


## tarzandamour

Je viens d'envoyer un nouveau mail au refuge.
J'espère qu'ils me répondront.

Je suis allée voir sur leur site mais je ne vois plus Rusty. J'espère que j'ai simplement mal regardé...
qq'un de Bormes qui a des nouvelles ?

----------


## tarzandamour

J'ai eu une réponse ce matin :
Nous avons le regret de vous indiquer que rusty nous a quitté. 
il est décédé de sa belle mort, et a vécu ses derniers jours de vie avec une autre femelle au chenil car bichette avait été adoptée.
paralysé, il n pas survécu à une intervention vétérinaire, car il était très âgé.
Nous vous remercions pour votre attention.

Pauvre Rusty, repose en paix bonhomme, j'ai vraiment essayé que tu viennes chez moi finir ta vie...  :: 
je ne t'oublierai pas !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Regrets amers que ce refuge ait refusé l'adoption de Rusty qui serait parti en connaissant les joies d'avoir sa famille
Combien de Rusty dans les refuges que les responsables pensent mieux à l'intérieur de leurs structures :: 

Au revoir Rusty Tu auras eu moins de chance que ta copine Bichette ::

----------


## momo

Comme je regrette que tu sois partis en etant derrière les barreaux et seul petit RUSTY...pourtant,tu avais une superbe moman qui t attendait et qui aurait rendu tes derniers mois remplis de bonheur.
Pourquoi le refuge n a pas accepté que tu rejoingne Tarzandamour,LILOU,TRESOR et les minous 


Cette nouvelle me fait très mal...doux repos petit RUSTY.
Tu vas retrouver tous les petits cœurs qui comme toi n ont pas eu de chance...

----------


## Wilo

au revoir Rusty, même si le refuge est un super refuge, un gros regret que Tarzandamour n'ait pas eu le droit de t'adopter. De là haut, veille bien sur ta copine Bichette qui a enfin été adoptée afin qu'elle soit heureuse et aimée comme tout animal devrait l'être

----------


## mariane

::  ::  ::  Quelle triste nouvelle ! 

De tout coeur avec vous Tarzandamour, vous qui avez fait tout votre possible pour l'adopter et lui offrir une belle fin de vie. Malheureusement, le refuge en a décidé autrement. Quelle injustice envers ce brave pépère   :: 

Pauvre RUSTY ! Que ton repos soit doux p'tit loulou  ::   ::

----------


## chatsdugard

Pauvre Rusty je te souhaite d'être mieux là haut au Paradis des Chiens que dans le chenil où j'avais accompagné Tarzandamour. Tu m'avais vraiment interpelée toi si gentil pépère mais dans mon tout petit logement il m'était impossible de te prendre. Repose en paix Rusty.  ::

----------


## nad26

Je découvre le post de Rusty ...quelle tristesse !!!
Tant d'années à être ignoré !!

C'est souvent le cas des chiens qui commencent à vieillir en refuge et qui , ensuite, n'intéressent personne ....malgré leurs qualités ...et seulement parce qu'ils sont âgés ....

J'ai 4 vieux chiens chez moi ...et je peux dire que c'est un réel plaisir et j'aimerais que beaucoup de gens pensent comme moi ....afin qu'une fin de vie comme a eu RUSTY soit de plus en plus rare !!!

----------


## gp

Je suis tout simplement dégoutée pour Rusty et Tarzandamour. Je ne comprendrai jamais l'acharnement de ce refuge qui a refué la seule chance que Rusty puisse sortir de derrière les barreaux. Bichette a été plus chanceuse et j'espère qu'elle a enfin trouvé le bonheur au sein d'une famille aimante. RIP petit père

----------


## charvickro

Quelle tristesse... il aurait pu avoir sa chance... ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Je suis tout simplement dégoutée pour Rusty et Tarzandamour. Je ne comprendrai jamais l'acharnement de ce refuge qui a refué la seule chance que Rusty puisse sortir de derrière les barreaux. Bichette a été plus chanceuse et j'espère qu'elle a enfin trouvé le bonheur au sein d'une famille aimante. RIP petit père


j'ai au moins une petite idée de réconfort que ma visite et discussions pour prendre les 2, encore inséparables alors, aura participé, même un peu, à la séparation de Rusty et Bichette, et donc l'adoption de celle-ci au final. Hélas, ils m'ont oublié pour Rusty, seul...

----------


## florannie

::  :: PAUVRE RUSTY, repose en paix doux ange.

----------


## Chinooka

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai adopté plusieurs chiens qui ont traversé toute la France pour me rejoindre en Belgique, les refuges qui me les ont confiés n'ont pas eu à se plaindre de la vie que j'offre à ces oubliés. Si quelqu'un a de bonnes références, pourquoi ne pas les laisser partir même si c'est loin ????

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix Rusty.La vie est injuste

----------


## Oxo

Repose en paix Rusty  :: 
Trop injuste  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Et bien voilà, je vais renoncer à la bannière que la maîtresse de Nénette avait faite rien que pour toi et qui ne t'aura pas porté chance..

Encore une victime de l'acharnement des refuges à vouloir faire adopter deux chiens à la fois et/ou dans un lieu géographique restreint, causant bien souvent leur perte au final..

----------


## linette14

::  ::  quelle tristesse pour Rusty!

----------


## Lilouminou5

C'est trop triste j'espére que petit pére a trouvé le bonheur au Paradis des toutous

----------


## Vegane7

Pourquoi ne pas avoir diffusé ce pauvre Rusty PLUS TOT ?

----------


## tarzandamour

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir diffusé ce pauvre Rusty PLUS TOT ?


Il avait un autre post avant, mais comme il n'y avait plus personne du refuge dessus, j'avais mis en route un nouveau pour Rusty.
C'est vraiment le refuge qui a refusé toute proposition pendant 6 ans à cause de Bichette.

----------


## Vegane7

C'est mal de la part de ce refuge. Je ne comprends pas une telle politique.

----------


## vanessa56640

Pauvre lou je suis si triste pour lui , rip Rusty

----------


## luminette

Donc, si j'ai bien compris : 14 ans en refuge pour Rusty ! Il doit quasiment détenir le record, peu enviable, de durée d'enfermement. Et je comprends toutes celles qui s'insurgent ici même contre ces refuges qui refusent de laisser partir loin "leurs" animaux. Je mets des guillemets en écrivant LEURS, car c'est à croire que pour certaines personnes, ces toutous usés d'attendre derrière les grilles, sont LEUR propriété...  :: 
Allez, Rusty, tu es sans doute mieux là où tu es, loin de la bêtise humaine. Et enfin LIBRE...  ::

----------


## CaroNath18

OH MON DIEU !  ::   ::   ::  RIP mon petit bonhomme  ::   ::  Cœur gros, gorge serrée  ::  Merci tarzandamour...je n'ai pas le souvenir que quiconque depuis que je suis sur rescue, n'ait sérieusement posé les yeux et ouvert son cœur à petit Rusty, à part toi...Il est vrai que cette adoption double pouvait faire peur, mais...et que penser de la politique du refuge ? :'( Triste que tu n'aies pas eu droit au bonheur de connaître "ta" famille petit ange  ::

----------


## anniec

RIP pauvre Rusty  ::

----------


## selwinou

RIP mon pauvre loulou. Sois heureux là haut toi qui a été si maltraité toute ta vie par ce refuge que je ne veux pas qualifier ; mais ça c'est de la maltraitance d'une nouvelle sorte

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et un grand merci Tarzandamour pour ce que tu as fait pour ces  petits ... pour si peu de résultat ... c'est si triste

----------


## nad26

Pauvre petit Rusty ...tu n'auras pas connu le bonheur ....
et je pense aussi à toi , Tarzandamour....

----------


## Lili-kat

Quelle tristesse, que les anges câlins veillent sur toi mon pauvre Rusty.
Toute la bonté sur ta bouille d'amour... la vie encore un fois, n'a pas été chouette.

----------


## capucine2345

Par manque de temps ( et par impuissance ) il y a bien longtemps que je ne suis pas venue sur le post de ce pauvre RUSTY  :: 

Et c'est profondément triste et en colère que je découvre la terrible nouvelle  :: 

par respect pour ta mémoire je ne polémiquerai pas sur ta dramatique histoire et ce sacrifice qui t a couté ta liberté......

Repose en paix pauvre loulou et découvre enfin la vrai vie de chien  :: 

Bravo a Tarzandamour pour sa détermination et son dévouement qui aurait largement mérité d'être " recompensé "

malheureusement encore combien de RUSTY

----------


## josiane

::

----------


## Daysie433

Quelle tristesse pour ce petit coeur  :: 

repose en paix joli petit Rusty  ::

----------


## josiane

Il n'est pas décédé de mort naturelle puisqu'il n'a pas survécut à l'intervention vétérinaire  ::  ???? d'ailleurs quelle opération a - t'il subit ?????  ::   ::

----------


## luminette

> Encore une victime de l'acharnement des refuges à vouloir faire adopter deux chiens à la fois et/ou dans un lieu géographique restreint, causant bien souvent leur perte au final..


Eh oui. Ils croient les protéger alors qu'ils les tuent à petit feu...

----------


## nat34

Pauvre Rusty.

----------


## vieux-os

::   rip ptit cœur ...

----------


## josiane

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me répondre ??????  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

> Il n'est pas décédé de mort naturelle puisqu'il n'a pas survécut à l'intervention vétérinaire  ???? d'ailleurs quelle opération a - t'il subit ?????


Josiane, vous vous serez trompée de post ? ou...
vous avez lu où que Rusty aurait été opéré ?

Mais, je préfèrerais laisser reposer Rusty en paix maintenant. Le refuge m'avait dit qu'il est décédé, suite à une paralysie, et je n'ai pas de connaissance des détails. Je ne vais pas en demander non plus.
C'était un chien adorable, doux et tranquil, qui n'a hélas jamais connu de maître bien à lui.

il devrait rester un exemple pour nous, pour mettre en lumière qu'encore trop de chiens restent leur vie entière dans un refuge, derrière les barreaux, bien que Rusty avait un joli enclos pour la journée, c'est loin le cas de tous les chiens dans d'autres refuges.
Le rôle d'un refuge n'est pas de garder un chien si longtemps et de refuser systématiquement les propositions.
Il faut que l'on se batte pour changer cela, en essayant de faire changer ces pratiques et les mentalités de certains dirigeants.

En l'honneur de tous ceux morts de vieillesse dans les refuges, comme Rusty

----------


## josiane

> Josiane, vous vous serez trompée de post ? ou...
> vous avez lu où que Rusty aurait été opéré ?
> 
> Mais, je préfèrerais laisser reposer Rusty en paix maintenant. Le refuge m'avait dit qu'il est décédé, suite à une paralysie, et je n'ai pas de connaissance des détails. Je ne vais pas en demander non plus.
> C'était un chien adorable, doux et tranquil, qui n'a hélas jamais connu de maître bien à lui.
> 
> il devrait rester un exemple pour nous, pour mettre en lumière qu'encore trop de chiens restent leur vie entière dans un refuge, derrière les barreaux, bien que Rusty avait un joli enclos pour la journée, c'est loin le cas de tous les chiens dans d'autres refuges.
> Le rôle d'un refuge n'est pas de garder un chien si longtemps et de refuser systématiquement les propositions.
> Il faut que l'on se batte pour changer cela, en essayant de faire changer ces pratiques et les mentalités de certains dirigeants.
> ...


     Je l'ai lu en page 5 de ce post !

----------


## luminette

Je viens relire la page 5. Il est indiqué qu'il n'a pas survécu à une intervention vétérinaire. Ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire "opération".

----------

